
Four Episodes in the Life of Einstein’s Mother - Hooke
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2016/05/06/four-episodes-in-the-life-of-einsteins-mother/
======
carlsborg
Surprisingly delightful read.

"Einstein’s second wife, Elsa Löwenthal, recalls in her memoirs that a moment
before he went on stage in Stockholm to receive the 1921 Nobel Prize in
Physics, his by then very frail mother approached him holding a comb in her by
then extremely arthritic hands. “There is nothing we can do about your head,
Albert,” she said, kissing that head. “There is nothing I or anyone with the
exception perhaps of God can do about your great big darling deformed head.
But there is something we can do about your hair.”

